# Boston Marathon Bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev’s Death Sentence Overturned By Federal Appeals Court



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> BOSTON (CBS/AP) - A federal appeals court on Friday tossed the death sentence of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the man convicted in the 2013 Boston Marathon bombing.
> 
> A three-judge panel of the 1st U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ordered a new penalty-phase trial, finding that the judge who oversaw the case didn't sufficiently vet jurors for biases.


Boston Marathon Bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev's Death Sentence Overturned By Federal Appeals Court

This is absolute bullshit


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep BS ruling. He’s going to sit there and get out at some point because a president will pardon him due to Congressional pressure because his rights were violated...


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> Yep BS ruling. He's going to sit there and get out at some point because a president will pardon him due to Congressional pressure because his rights were violated...


He'll get out anyway when they abolish prison.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Yep BS ruling. He's going to sit there and get out at some point because a president will pardon him due to Congressional pressure because his rights were violated...


Flash bang and Speed bump...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PG1911 said:


> He'll get out anyway when they abolish prison.


I forgot about that. "Free at last! Free at last! Thank you...idiots..."


----------

